# 21st Youtube live with AvaofNorway -Pressure washers



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Our next live we will be talking to the team from Ava of Norway - 21st of April 7pm Gmt

if you havent heard of them - then take the chance to check out their website but wait till we get our DW discount code ( coming soon)

https://www.avaofnorway.com/

Their pressure washers come with a 20 year guarantee and they hopefully will be answering questions and we may even get a live demo !


----------



## AVAofNorway (Apr 8, 2021)

Looking forward to it! 

We've got a VERY exciting offer to share here with the detailing world members, so make sure to tune in. We'll be checking back in here too if case anyone's got any questions.

William


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Interesting thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking very interesting :thumb: 

Do they take a standard type of quick release ? - thinking about changing current fixings of accessories to fit...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Looking very interesting :thumb:
> 
> Do they take a standard type of quick release ? - thinking about changing current fixings of accessories to fit...


Will ask the question. Make sure to tune in and find out (Live streams are also available to watch afterwards).


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Looking very interesting :thumb:
> 
> Do they take a standard type of quick release ? - thinking about changing current fixings of accessories to fit...


I believe Karcher stuff works


----------



## AVAofNorway (Apr 8, 2021)

Andyblue said:


> Looking very interesting :thumb:
> 
> Do they take a standard type of quick release ? - thinking about changing current fixings of accessories to fit...


We use the same connection that Kärcher uses, so accessories from them can be used with AVA Pressure Washers. A lot of aftermarket foam cannons that come with a Kärcher converter with work with AVA Pressure Washers too.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AVAofNorway said:


> We use the same connection that Kärcher uses, so accessories from them can be used with AVA Pressure Washers. A lot of aftermarket foam cannons that come with a Kärcher converter with work with AVA Pressure Washers too.


Oooh, now, that is good to know as I've got a Karcher, thank you :thumb:

If you want someone to try one out and give you feedback, happy to oblige


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Must say these look very good machines looking at the reviews. Would they run off a water tank without a pump?

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Is there a UK distributor yet?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

justinio said:


> Is there a UK distributor yet?


They are selling through Amazon Uk and have got stock arriving end of this month :thumb:


----------



## AVAofNorway (Apr 8, 2021)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Must say these look very good machines looking at the reviews. Would they run off a water tank without a pump?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


All AVA Pressure Washers are self priming and can be ran off of a water tank or any other fresh water source.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

dont forget to check this out tonight


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

going live now


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Make sure you check out the amazing discounts on these Pressure Washers
> 
> Introductory Offer - Discount code - Active from 21st April to 9th of May
> 
> https://www.avaofnorway.com/how-to/offers/detailingworld


news from Ava


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Watched the link last night.

Very interesting and informative.

Looks like the sort of folks we should all be supporting - making stuff designed to last for decades not days.

Thanks for all the "behind the scenes" work that doubtless went into getting it sorted and putting it out there.

Cheers :thumb:

Andy.


----------

